# fat foot



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i saw a pigeon when feeding a feral flock that has a fat foot. it looks normal and healthy but one of the feets is larger than the other. the birds walked and ran just fine and there was no evidence of string or (visual) evidence of any problems other than size. does this sound odd or is the bird in need?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just how fat are we talkin' here? I've never seen and it sure would be nice to see a picture. Is there any way you can snag this bird for a closer appraisal?

Pidgey


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

ill try to get it next time i feed them. the foot (toes) were about twice as 'thick' as the other toes. i bet it got infected....


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

The swelling can be the sign of a few different things. You can catch him and try giving him some Antibiotics or since it is not bothering him, just keep a eye on him and see that he is capable of walking.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Could it be caused by thread, fishing line, hair?

Maggie


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

it could be a break in the foot somewhere. the fluid could be keeping the foot from hurting when runnning when 1 of my birds broke its foot it swelled up but did not know til fluid came from its foot


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i cant find the bird again...was feeding the ferals...no sign of it. oh well its a big city


----------

